# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Mì lạnh Hàn Quốc - Mi lanh Han Quoc - Du lịch Hàn Quốc

## hangnt

*Nhắc tới Hàn Quốc người ta sẽ nhắc tới món kim chi, rượu Soju và tất nhiên không thể thiếu được món mì lạnh hấp dẫn. Với mùi vị độc đáo, riêng biệt, món ăn này đã làm nên nét đặc trưng trong văn hóa ẩm thực của  nước Hàn.*


Từ lâu, mì lạnh xứ Hàn luôn là món ăn bán chạy nhất trong những ngày hè oi bức. Đúng như tên gọi, mì lạnh mang lại cho người thưởng thức cảm giác mát mẻ dễ chịu. Không phải ngẫu nhiên người dân xứ Hàn lại yêu thích món ăn này đến thế. Vị dai của từng sợi mì cùng với chút chua chua, ngòn ngọt và vị cay nồng đã mang lại bát mì lạnh hấp dẫn với thực khách. 

Khác với rất nhiều loại mì hay bún, phở…đều được làm từ gạo, mì lạnh lại được làm  từ bột kiều mạch, tạo nên vị dai dai rất riêng mà chỉ có thể thưởng thức ở món ăn này. Ngoài hương vị thơm ngon hấp dẫn, trong quan niệm người Hàn Quốc mì lạnh còn là món không thể thiếu đối với những dịp lễ đặc biệt trong năm. Ăn mì lạnh sẽ mang lại niềm vui, sự may mắn. Có lẽ vì thế mì lạnh ngày càng trở nên phổ biến hơn trong đời sống ẩm thực người dân Hàn. 


Nét đặc biệt trong bát mì lạnh đó chính là sự xuất hiện của những viên đá nhỏ, mang lại cảm giác mát lạnh vừa đủ để tạo ra nét khác biệt với những món ăn khác. Làm nên một bát mì lạnh hấp dẫn thường mất rất nhiều thời gian. Nguyên liệu chế biến món mì lạnh thường có: mì, thịt bò, xương bò, hành tây, gừng, tỏi, lê, giấm… Tùy vào khẩu vị ăn từng người để chọn nguyên liệu phù hợp nhất. Chế biến được món mì lạnh cần nhiều đến sự khéo léo của những người nội trợ. Những bát mì mát lạnh có sợi cuộn tròn ở giữa bên trên là những miếng thịt bò thái mỏng và quả trứng. Cùng với đó là lát dưa leo, cải trắng thái dài. Những viên đá nhỏ được thả trôi trong bát tạo cảm giác thoải mái nhất cho người thưởng thức. Xứ Hàn nổi tiếng với những món ăn cay, nếu ăn mì lạnh mà không có ớt thì sẽ mất đi hương vị đặc trưng trong bát mì. 


Với mì lạnh, khâu quyết định vị ngon trong mì chính là nước sốt, tùy vào bí quyết của từng người để làm nên món mì lạnh khác nhau. Nét đặc biệt trong nước sốt ở đây là người Hàn Quốc không dùng đường để pha chế mà dùng nước ép từ quả như lê, táo, dưa chuột tạo ra vị ngọt, thanh mát tự nhiên. 


Món mì lạnh sẽ hấp dẫn và ngon hơn khi ăn kèm vơi một số món như thịt chó, chao, kim chi cay… Thưởng thức mì lạnh, nhâm nhi vài chén rượu Soju là nét đẹp thú vị trong văn hóa ẩm thực xứ kim chi nổi tiếng này. 


Văn hóa ẩm thực người Hàn được khẳng định bằng hệ thống những món ăn nổi tiếng đã có từ rất lâu đời. Nếu đã từng một lần đặt chân đến đất nước này thì hẳn món mì lạnh sẽ là sự lựa chọn thú vị của rất nhiều du khách. 



Nguồn: Tổng hợp

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo bạn có thể đăng ký *tour HÀ NỘI – SEOUL - ĐẢO CHEJU (6 ngày 5 đêm)* - *tour HA NOI - SEOUL - DAO CHEJU (6 ngay 5 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *tour du lich Han Quoc*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *du lich Han Quoc*

----------

